# November 2022 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Dec 7, 2022)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

 1. #2 from "Grizzley Bear Dozen"  by @gnagel






 2. "Space Age!" by @cgw





 3. "Rusty..." by @enezdez





 4. Auna #3, from Some More Recent Potraits by @DanOstergren





 5. from "Vapor trails series" by @mjcmt





 6. "Vast Ears" by @Photo Lady


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 7, 2022)

Few but excellent choices.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 8, 2022)

Another difficult choice....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 9, 2022)

There are some super choices this month! Good luck to ALL!


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 13, 2022)

Bump, bump, bump. The race is on as they come up on final turn.


----------

